# Embarc (formerly Club Intrawest) Perpetual Board Members



## WBP (May 27, 2018)

With the Embarc Board of Directors election coming to a close (June 1, 2018 5:00 PM PST), and the reality that James Orr (a man who (1) has served on the CI/Embarc Board of Directors for 14 consecutive years (including 2018), and (2) was one of two CI Board of Directors members who effected the sale of Club Intrawest to Diamond Resorts) is seeking reelection (apparently 14 consecutive years wasn't long enough for Mr. Orr, and/or Mr. Orr may think that there are no other qualified candidates in the member base of 21,000 members who should be given an opportunity to infuse much needed new blood and fresh ideas to the Embarc BOD (causing him to step aside), or Mr. Orr has been urged to continue on the Embarc BOD by Embarc/Diamond leaders), I went digging into my TUG archives for my previous writings on this subject, to refresh my memory (those writings are cut and paste, below).

It appears that one other (non-Embarc/Club Intrawest employee) member of the Board of Directors, Mr. Kenneth Smith, served 22 consecutive years as a Board Member (reminder: on the five person Board of Directors, only two members are alleged to be non Embarc/Club Intrawest employees (that may have been changed (for the worse (for members) this year, by Embarc/Diamond)). So, in 2016, the two non Embarc/Club Intrawest employee members of the Board of Directors had served for 22 years, and 12 years (Smith, and Orr, respectively) on the Club Intrawest/Embarc Board of Directors.

*Hence, I vigorously encourage Embarc Members to vote for Ros Behzadi, who I believe is uniquely qualified to serve on the Embarc Board of Directors. See Ros's LinkedIn Page for her bio: https://www.linkedin.com/in/rosalyn*

Below, are a few of my previous TUG Postings on the issue of perpetual (non-employee) Board Members on the Embarc/Club Intrawest Board of Directors.

I'll be the first to admit, that, in my opinion, there are some elected officials, who have served in their elected capacity for many years, and after many years of service, still make meaningful contributions to the institutions that they serve, and there are many others, who I believe long ago served/exceeded their useful purpose, hence, my belief in Term Limits. I encourage you to judge what you think the (once) two longstanding members of the Embarc/Club Intrawest Board of Directors brought/bring to the table, in terms of assets, and liabilities.

_We too are members and just returned from Club Intrawest Whistler.

.............

*Finally, I will stand on the same soap box that I have stood on for years. To me, these findings can potentially be attributed to a Board that is under-represented by Club Members who are not employed by the Club, and at least one member on the Board who has served multiple terms, and who without term limits, has not himself determined the need to vacate his position on his own accord, and afford some new people, with new ideas the opportunity to occupy the position that he has occupied for close to ten years.*

My advice for those with similar concerns: write to Jim Gibbons, the President of Club Intrawest.


Last edited: Mar 19, 2006 

TUG Member since 1994



smbrannan, I concur!

I have expressed my sentiment on these issues many times over in this forum, and always with the leadership of Club Intrawest. We've been members of Club Intrawest since its very early beginnings.

The Club Intrawest Advisory Committee is a joke. An obvious effort by the Management Company to pose as an organization that embraces member participation. In fact, the very topics that the Club Intrawest Membership Advisory Committee have reportedly discussed, have not changed in years. Have you noticed that the membership of the Advisory Committee is not disclosed, nor is their meeting schedule, nor are the minutes of their meetings.

From another one of my posts: "Finally, I will stand on the same soap box that I have stood on for years. To me, these findings can potentially be attributed to a Board that is under-represented by Club Members who are not employed by the Club, and at least one member on the Board who has served multiple terms, and who without term limits, has not himself determined the need to vacate his position on his own accord, and afford some new people, with new ideas the opportunity to occupy the position that he has occupied for close to ten years."

*I believe the Board is inbred, with potential evidence of cronyism.*


TUG Member since 1994



*Need to bring a new perspective to the Board*

*To me, more important than who one votes for is the need to vote for someone other than the Incumbent. 

From the Ballot, "Mr. K.S. has been elected as the Independent Director since 1995 and is again standing for re-election." Since 1995.....that's 13 consecutive years on the Board!

The time is long over-due for change. Please vote!*

Thank you. 


TUG Member since 1994



This month's Club Currents reports that Jim Gibbons will leave as President of Club Intrawest on September 30, 2009. 

With Jim's departures, that represents the top two leadership positions being vacated at Club Intrawest in the past year. Barb Jackson, I believe left earlier this year.

It's my impression that Jim and Barb were the visionaries for Club Intrawest, and are owed credit for their innovation and leadership.

*I'm not certain if Jim or Barb alone, collectively, or not at all created the autocratic environment at Club Intrawest, where members seem to have very little influence in the ongoing operations of the Club, but I can only hope that new leaders or perhaps a new management company may be more receptive to member engagement.* 

Thank you, Jim, for your leadership, and best wishes for success in your new endeavors.


Last edited: Sep 30, 2009

TUG Member since 1994



*Attention Club Intrawest Members*

Club Intrawest Members, please read this carefully:

*Funny, I stumbled upon my 1996 post (annotated) below, and my comment (than) about the make-up of the Club's Board of Directors.*

*Allow me to share the following with you:
The Club Intrawest Board of Directors is comprised of five Club Members. THREE of those Members are EMPLOYEES of Intrawest. TWO of those positions are Independent Director positions (no employment relationship between Intrawest and the member), and **of significant note**, ONE OF THOSE POSITIONS HAS BEEN HELD BY THE SAME PERSON FOR FIFTEEN YEARS. In other words, 50% of the Independent Directors on the Club's Board have held that position for 15 consecutive years (one of the two Independent Directors).*

*I ask you, given the limited opportunities for Independent Members on the Club Intrawest Board of Directors how the Club and the Board could think or refer to the Club and Board as Member-inclusionary? We, as Members, have been represented by the same person for 15 years. *

*Personally, I think this is an atrocity. Further, again my personal opinion, in 16 years of membership, I have never found the Club's leadership to be Member-inclusive or collaborative. For example, the Club has an Advisory Committee. Over the history of that committee, their outcomes have been negligible, the committee member's names (and terms) are unknown, the Committee’s meeting dates and agendas are unknown, and their minutes are nowhere to be found (the closest thing you will find is a synopsis of issued discussed by the committee (some of those issues have been posted and have not changed in years)) . It is my observation that this is further evidence of the Board being non-inclusive of Members.*

*I should point out that it took me months of dialogue 14 years ago with two of the Club's former leaders, Jim Gibbons and Barb Jackson, to get details of the Club's Governance posted on the Club's website, and I, personally, find many of those provisions particularly vague.*

*The deadline for submitting your name as a nominee for the Independent Director position is March 1, 2011. I vigorously encourage you to consider coming forward as a candidate. My personal opinion is that this Board is long overdue for an overhaul (and, by the way, the 15 year Incumbent, may again stand for reelection). See the Club's website for additional details regarding the above. *


We too are members and just returned from Club Intrawest Whistler.
.............

Finally, I will stand on the same soap box that I have stood on for years. To me, these findings can potentially be attributed to a Board that is under-represented by Club Members who are not employed by the Club, and at least one member on the Board who has served multiple terms, and who without term limits, has not himself determined the need to vacate his position on his own accord, and afford some new people, with new ideas the opportunity to occupy the position that he has occupied for close to ten years._

_
badbeatjackpot said: ↑

Just got this email. For any informed CI members. Who should I vote for? I don't have the time to do the homework on these people and it's pretty ridiculous that a re-vote would cost 40Gs. Whichever board member currently thinks that's an acceptable charge should probably step down. haha



The election deadline for the Board of Directors is Friday June 6 and the quorum requirements have not been met yet. If quorum is not reached, another election will need to be run at a cost to the Club of approximately $40,000.


Sincerely,
INTRAWEST RESORT CLUB GROUP
Manager of CLUB INTRAWEST

Click to expand...


*I wonder if the inability of "Intrawest Resort Club Group" to obtain a quorum is a shortcoming of the Management Company, the membership, or both? In my opinion, the Board and Management Company have a long history of limiting Member engagement in the Club, and in particular, in its future. One measure of this, might be the minutes of Board Meetings; read them and please let me know if you have any idea of what is going on at the Club, or its future directions. Based on the paucity of information shared by the Club with its Members, one could question wether or not that limited Member engagement has led to "Member apathy," and if the Board and Management Company are ultimately responsible for a failed election? If so, than, in my opinion, the cost for repeating the election, and developing a solution to the potential cause of the failed election, should be borne by the Management Company,and not by the Members of Club Intrawest. 

Personally, I find this year's Slate of Nominees to be rather hysterical (not the individuals, but the Slate). It seems that in the early days of the Club, when the membership was counted in the hundreds or low thousands, that a corresponding few nominees were just slightly palatable. But, now that the Club has many more Members, and the number of nominees - - this year, 44 - - each represented by a one paragraph bio for Members to determine who they want to see on the Board - - there seems to be no conceivable way for the membership to make an informed decision who to elect to the Board. Which corroborates Bill's theory that whoever the Developer/Management Company wants to see in the open position on the Board, is what will be achieved.

In my opinion, in a forward thinking organization, the Board would have addressed the above by taking the necessary steps to change the Club's bylaws many years ago, when the size of the membership crossed some threshold. It seems to me that a Nominating Committee is clearly in order, and that a slate of, let's say 5 or 6 nominees, with something more than a one paragraph bio, should be put forward by the Nominating Committee for the Member's consideration. But, 44 nominees, each represented by a 1 paragraph bio, come on! I'd say that Board member term limits are in order too, as evidenced by one Board Member having served for 19 years - - that' right 19 years - - on the Board.

I think I'm reading the incumbent's bio correctly, and that that person has served on the Board (as a member of the board, elected by the members, not the Developer or Management Company) since 1995 - - for 19 consecutive years! By golly, there's something noteworthy about that! *


Last edited: May 31, 2014

TUG Member since 1994





_
_

_


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2018)

and after todays results, we see why they serve for so long


----------

